# Haven’t shared in awhile



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I thought I would share all my top photos of the past month since I haven’t shared pics in awhile. 😊








































Sukey is the master at the buck face. Lol








Conformation pic of Bobby.








Heath is growing a little beard! 🥰🤩








Heath got some new hair and Bobby was tasting it. 😂
















These are the top pics of the goats. Now on to our beautiful blooms!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

And also a pic of our beautiful sky a few evenings ago.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Such happy looking goaties and beautiful blooms and sky! 🥰 I also love Heath's wig lol. 😂


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Such happy looking goaties and beautiful blooms and sky!  I also love Heath's wig lol.


Thanks! Heath just got that wig earlier today. Lol


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

ksalvagno said:


> Cute!


Thanks!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Love the pictures!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Lovely pictures! 😘


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Thank you @Rancho Draco and @MadHouse!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

The blooms are beautiful but oh my gosh, the goats stole the show! What a great herd. They are beautiful and their quirky, wonderful personalities shine through.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Beautiful herd and flowers!  Tell Heath I think his beard is very manly


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

FizzyGoats said:


> The blooms are beautiful but oh my gosh, the goats stole the show! What a great herd. They are beautiful and their quirky, wonderful personalities shine through.


Thank you! They are such goofs sometimes! Lol


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Goatastic43 said:


> Beautiful herd and flowers!  Tell Heath I think his beard is very manly


I will.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Heath is giving Pigeon a run for his money


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Tanya said:


> Heath is giving Pigeon a run for his money


 I know. He’s 6 months old, almost 7! He’s just getting so big too fast.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Love the pics, thanks for sharing.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Love your goats and the photos! Everyone looks very happy and don't you just love it when Spring blooms?! I wish the weather would stay spring like though! It was so chilly yesterday! Walking out this morning and it being warm was a surprise! I couldn't wait to get inside to take off my layers lol! I haven't been out to get any kind of spring pictures  Usually things are all bloomed out at the horse track when I go, but they are starting racing a week later so I am sure it will be post bloomed and the bushes and trees will just be green, not that it's a bad thing lol
BTW, do you know what those yellow flowered bushes are? I have no idea, but they line the turns at the horse track and are just so pretty!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Thank you! I love when spring blooms but I was so afraid the cold snaps after pretty days was going to kill them. Lol 
I’m pretty sure those yellow flowering bushes are called Forsynthias.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

😁


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

KY Goat Girl said:


> Thank you! I love when spring blooms but I was so afraid the cold snaps after pretty days was going to kill them. Lol
> I’m pretty sure those yellow flowering bushes are called Forsynthias.


I agree! and yes that is what they are called! I really would love to find a place to put some of those. They are so pretty. 
I love to see them at Keeneland, but like I said I am sure they are probably starting to green up. I may go over there Fri morning and see when I pick up the race meet media credentials.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Beautiful.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)




----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Love all the pictures!!🐐🌺🐕

Is that your nephew fishing? That's a very neat picture! 🎣


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Great pictures! Your barn looks amazing. And that lake pic is so serene.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

@Dandy Hill Farm, thank you! And yep, that’s my nephew! We played hooky from evening service last Sunday and went to Dale Hollow Lake. The weather was perfect for a nice relaxing evening.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

@FizzyGoats, thank you! I love my barn! It’s set up more for horses but it works great for the goats too! And it’s so easy to clean.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice pics, thanks for sharing.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

You’re welcome! I know how much other people’s pictures brighten my day. Just trying to do the same for someone else!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Those pictures are awesome! I _love_ that fishing one. 😍


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Thanks you!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Close ups of my new girls’ beautiful blue eyes. Lol








And here’s Andi. I thought she seemed like a very slow grower and was small for her age but next to the new girls she looks huge.  
























And some pictures of my handsome boys! 
Sukey wouldn’t cooperate for pics this morning.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Beautiful!
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute 😊


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

You’re welcome!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Aww!! So cute! It looks like Pandora (she's the brown one, right?) has a tornado on her face. 🌪 😊


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Yep, that’s Pandora! And your right! I’ve been trying to figure out what it looked like! Now that you say that I can see a tornado. Lol


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Such beautiful goats! And that does look like a tornado on Pandora’s face. How cute is that?!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Thank you!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Took the goats on a walk with the boys on leashes this morning. Andi is such a little diva.  She flounces herself in front of the boys and then gets mad and butts them when they react with blubbering and trying to mount.  

































The one of her jumping, she was completely in the air with nothing touching the ground.  









Brother and sister side by side.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Happy goats! They are so lucky you are taking them on a community walk!
My girls do the exact same thing with the buck, when they are not in heat. They want his attention, then cuff him in the side. I think it is part of their language. Like “Look at me! But don’t do THAT yet!”


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

You have such nice goats! I love all the flower pics too!! And I like the picture of the goats and cat. I have one kinda like it with all the goats grazing and the cat chilling in the corner. Apparently some cats just like hanging with the goats. I call them “goat cats” lol.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Thank you so much! Yep, that’s Hungry. He hangs out with the goats a lot! He never misses a walk either.  Even if we try to sneak away I’ll hear him LOUDLY “meow-ing” and telling us we left him behind.


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Beautiful pictures 😍


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Thank you!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Looks like fun! I still think Dottie and Andi should have a play date lol. They’d get into all types of trouble


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I’m sure they would! That would be cool if our goats could meet.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

KY Goat Girl said:


> I’m sure they would! That would be cool if our goats could meet.


It definitely would! It’d also be really cool if they’re owners could met!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

It sure would!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Beautiful goats. And I love that cat insists on going with the goats for walks.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks for sharing. ❤


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Thank you!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Here are just a few pictures from the past couple days. 

















































I like to stare up at our big hill to see if I see any silhouettes of animals. One time I saw a fox or coyote running along the top when I went to get the goats in one evening.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I weighed all my Nigerians today. Andi has gotten so big. She’s only 4.4 pounds off from a safe breeding weight! It’s crazy. She’s almost 8 months old so I wouldn’t be breeding yet but I know by October she’ll be a good weight. 
Andi- 40.6lbs
Pandora- 26.6lbs
Spotty- 24.3lbs
Heath- 38.9lbs
Bobby- 29.8lbs

Andi and Heath are full siblings and this is the first time she’s ever weighed more than him.  She was 3lbs at birth and he was 4.5lbs.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

They’re all so cute! I’m glad they are gaining and healthy. Two of my does are half sisters (same sire), and one was always way bigger until suddenly, the other caught up and shot past and is by far, my biggest doe. My runt is still my runt though.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

They are all healthy weights. Lol Every evening when I take the goat back to the barn everyone calls it the “goat parade” and every time my mom is watching she tells me how fat they are.  They really aren’t. In the mornings their bellies are flat so their bellies are really just “food babies” that go away overnight. Lol


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Some weeds that are growing across the fence on our neighbors’ property and the sheep belong to our neighbors but they are in our pasture right now since we have nothing on it to keep it grazed down.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

KY Goat Girl said:


> They are all healthy weights. Lol Every evening when I take the goat back to the barn everyone calls it the “goat parade” and every time my mom is watching she tells me how fat they are.  They really aren’t. In the mornings their bellies are flat so their bellies are really just “food babies” that go away overnight. Lol


Some of my goats look preggers when they come in in the evening 😅 
I’m like wow someone’s been chowing down today 🤣


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I love your girls' collars! Did you make them yourself? My sister makes bracelets like that. 

That picture of the sheep with those dark clouds in the background is beautiful.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

MellonFriend said:


> I love your girls' collars! Did you make them yourself? My sister makes bracelets like that.
> 
> That picture of the sheep with those dark clouds in the background is beautiful.


I had to go back up so I could check out her collars- my sons into paracording right now. Maybe I should have him make me some goat collars 💕


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

MellonFriend said:


> I love your girls' collars! Did you make them yourself? My sister makes bracelets like that.
> 
> That picture of the sheep with those dark clouds in the background is beautiful.


Thank you! Yep, I just made them a put them on a couple days ago. So far I really like them. I got tired of buying collars so I just bought all my own paracord and made them. I haven’t done paracording in a couple years and then decided to make them all collars. Now I can’t stop.  The three little girls have collars for now, and when they are grown. The boys have collars for when they are grown but I’m working on collars for now.  And I made Rifle (one of the dogs) a collar and I’m going to my Brewster (my dog) a collar too.  I’m just having loads of fun with it. Not sure if I’ll make Sukey one. She’s a stinker and I’m not sure I trust something I made on her.  She’s really strong.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

All of our knock out roses are blooming! 😍 Probably my favorite flowers ever. I walk past them all on my way to get the goats in the evening and it smells heavenly! Also some pictures of this evenings sky when the sun was setting.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)




----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Somehow they made that board fall and trap them in the horse trough.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

This little chicken was supposed to be a white leghorn.  Turns out she’s a Polish. Meet Oddball. She’s always looked different from the rest.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

That limb fell during high winds and almost hit the barn.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

The grass in our pasture is up to my hip. I’m 5’6”.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Your property is just STUNNING and the roses, your goats, and chicken are beautiful! 😍


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Lovely pictures!
That little Polish hen has a crazy hairdo!
How are the two new gals doing? Are they becoming tamer with you? They must have scared themselves when that board fell.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

KY Goat Girl said:


> The grass in our pasture is up to my hip. I’m 5’6”.


Color me green with envy!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Love all the pictures! So beautiful! Oddball is rightly named


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Your property is just STUNNING and the roses, your goats, and chicken are beautiful! 😍


Thank you! 


MadHouse said:


> Lovely pictures!
> That little Polish hen has a crazy hairdo!
> How are the two new gals doing? Are they becoming tamer with you? They must have scared themselves when that board fell.


Spotty is doing a little better than Panda. They are both still really spooky and I can’t touch them unless it’s against their wills. Hopefully in the next couple weeks I’ll be able to put them out with the other girls and they will be in a pen where I wouldn’t have to lead them back and forth from the barn each night. Then I wouldn’t have to chase them around to catch them 


Rancho Draco said:


> Color me green with envy!


Ok. 💚💚💚💚💚🟢🟢🟢🟢🟢💚💚💚💚💚


Goatastic43 said:


> Love all the pictures! So beautiful! Oddball is rightly named


Yep! 😂


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I want rolling fields of green! I've been to Kentucky a few times. Such beautiful country. 😍


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

It is really beautiful!  Our hills were brown until this past month.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Love all the pics. ❤


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)




----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)




----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)




----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

These next pictures are really funny if you look at them in order.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Great pictures!
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

I love the cat sleeping in the bowl on the four wheeler. And of course, the stage by stage of the goat dropping the food bowl and the sad look at the end is quite funny. 

These are all great pics!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

The sad look after dropping his bowl is funny- but I like the tongue sticking out pic 🤣


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

MadHouse said:


> Great pictures!
> Thanks for sharing!


You’re welcome!!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

FizzyGoats said:


> I love the cat sleeping in the bowl on the four wheeler. And of course, the stage by stage of the goat dropping the food bowl and the sad look at the end is quite funny.
> 
> These are all great pics!


That’s Hungry’s bed. Lol I had set it there several months ago and he claimed it and I don’t have the heart to take it and use it. Lol And yes, Heath’s sad look it’s quite funny!  There wasn’t even food in the bowl. He was just being a stinker and jumped up there to get it.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Boer Mama said:


> The sad look after dropping his bowl is funny- but I like the tongue sticking out pic


I don’t even know how I captured that beautiful moment.  I was just snapping pictures and she start licking her lips.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Beautiful pics and animals, thanks for sharing.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Thank you, and you’re welcome! Always happy to brighten someone’s day with my pictures.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)




----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

The boys got shaved today. Before and after pics of Heath first, then Bobby 
















































Bobby’s birth color has been underneath all along!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Great pictures!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Love those tiger lillies! Someone broke the buds off mine just before they flowered last year so I didn't get to see any.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Thanks!!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Your dog is so cute. I love the goats poking out from behind the tree. And the boys’ new hair cuts look nice. The chicks are at my favorite stage, that sort of dorky, awkward, and adorable stage. Haha. Love all the pics.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

❤


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

FizzyGoats said:


> Your dog is so cute. I love the goats poking out from behind the tree. And the boys’ new hair cuts look nice. The chicks are at my favorite stage, that sort of dorky, awkward, and adorable stage. Haha. Love all the pics.


Thanks! I love the chicks right now too!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)




----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)




----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

The lambs belong to one of our neighbor’s ewes.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Man, I practically drool every time I see your gorgeous property. 🤤😍 Those lambs sure are adorable! Everyone looks so healthy and content. 😊


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Thank you!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Beautiful pictures! That wide open sky! Sometimes I really long for that kind of openness. We've got a lot of tree cover here which is beautiful too in it's own way.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

It is. I kinda of miss having more tree cover. In TX we had pretty equal amounts of both on our property.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Breathtaking


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Happy goats and beautiful scenery!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Everyone looks great. 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

You’re welcome!


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Wow this Pictures are amazing and man do I dream to some day have some land like yours


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Thank you! I’m sure you’ll get your dream someday!


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

KY Goat Girl said:


> Thank you! I’m sure you’ll get your dream someday!


Your welcome and I hope so


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Heath has been giving me bruises so I had to do something. First I did this:
View attachment 232465

View attachment 232466

View attachment 232467

View attachment 232468

Then Bobby tore it up fighting with Heath so that only lasted not quite two days
























Then I took it off and decided to only do the tips and use LOTS of duct tape to hold a smaller piece of noodle. We shall see what happens. Sorry about the blurry pics. It was dark and he was moving.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Shoot. First set of pictures didn’t work.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)




----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Is the goat purposely hitting you with the horns? You need to stop the behavior or sell the goat. 

Making what you have tried, won’t stop the behavior. 

Squirt bottle or skirt gun.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

No, he’s not purposely doing it. He was a bottle baby and likes to follow too closely to me and be near me when I’m in the pen. Its usually when he turns his head to look at something and the end of his horn hits me. It’s more my fault than his because I’m always in a hurry (even when I don’t need to be) and I have long legs myself and get tripped up a lot. Usually on nothing. Lol He will be getting sold in the fall so this is temporary.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Squirt gun or bottle, give a little squirt at him, it should back him off so he keeps his distance.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Ok. But I’m still not too worried about it. I’ve dealt with too many skittish goats to be upset about an overly friendly one.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Bottle babies are just hard… they are so friendly and just love you and don’t realize how annoying they are when they head you off and trip you up all the time 😅
It’s impossible to be upset with them tho 😉


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Exactly. I love bottle babies but at the same time I don’t. Lol I raised him and his two sisters on bottles. I still have one sister and she is just sassy and doesn’t want to be near me unless I’m scratching an itch or I have one of the boys in there for a visit; then she turns into the biggest mama’s girl ever.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Beautiful pictures of your herd and the other scenery…


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

On Wednesday my brother and sister-in-law added two new members to the farm. A Jersey milk cow and an angus cross heifer calf! 








This is Bessie/Betsy/Peanut Butter/Grandma/Knock/whatever you want to call her  Not everyone can remember her name so she goes by many. I call her either Bessie or Peanut Butter. She’s a super sweet girl and follows us around the pasture like a dog. She’s giving about 4 gallons per day give or take. 








This is Miracle Ann. Oh boy did she give us quite a ride. She acted fine on Wednesday when brought home, Thursday night she went down with bad scours and was really weak. Friday morning she was very close to death and we were trying EVERYTHING to save her. She literally laid on her side with cloudy eyes and no movement for 24 hours. On Friday afternoon we tubed a “Magic” concoction after tubing all kinds of other stuff and nothing helping. My brother was on his way to the barn with the gun to put an end to her suffering and he said he was praying the whole way there for a sign he wouldn’t have to shoot her and she had her head up! We gave her more of the “Magic” every few hours and Saturday morning I woke up to the news she was standing! She’s only progressed from there! This morning she was able to suck a bottle again and wanted out of the stall so was let out and she trotted around the barn before church. She truly is a miracle. She was on Death’s Doorstep for over 24 hours. She still has a long road ahead of her but I think she’s going to do it! I want to thank @Lil Boogie as well for helping and suggesting stuff for us to do for her!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Aww! That great news! What a scare though! 🤗


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

It sure was. My brother and sister-in-law have never owned a cow before so they got thrown into it pretty quick but sure were glad I know a lot about animals.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Happy to help and I'm glad she's much better!


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

I’m sorry you had to go thru that. She is gorges and good job and good job to you to [mention]Lil Boogie [/mention]


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

What a sweet milk cow and so much milk to do all kinds of stuff with! 🤩
I’m glad the little one is doing better and will have a chance to kick her heels up 💕


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Thanks y’all! We’ve never had so much milk and it’s super yellow too! And creamy! And it’s so good just to drink it right from the cow! We will be walking back to the house and just take a sip from one of the jars. It’s just SOOOOOO good!








From tonight’s milking. There was a little more but we left it in the bucket to give it to the calf. So from what didn’t get given to the calf or get spilt, there is a gallon and a half left! And that’s way too much milk for us just to drink. Already have made homemade I’ve cream from it for everybody who’s here for the 4th!


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

IM sure they will love it! and happy 3rd of July


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

They’re both gorgeous!  So glad Miracle Ann is doing well now! She sure is a miracle.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice. 

Glad things are ok.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Oh my, what cuties  I’m so glad the calf is better, and I’m sure she will be quite an amazing cow for you in the future. Love the pics…


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Here comes a picture flood! Plus a story. I’ll do the story first. 

I took the goats on a real walk all the way up the hill for the first time in MONTHS. Panda was in heat and I knew it but it didn’t want to leave the boys behind since it was the first time in a long time so I put horse leads on them and took everyone. They all were more worried about eating than anything. Then on the way back down the hill everyone took off and both boys were pulling me and for a second I thought about letting them go but then thought “if they get to the bottom before me and get riled up over Panda and I’m not there it could be bad” so I slowed them all down. As soon and they were all stopped Heath mounted Panda. I yanked back on the rope (probably hurt his neck a little) but he didn’t make contact.  Scared me for a minute and I was so glad I didn’t let them go free otherwise I might not have gotten him off of her.  Panda is only about 30ish pounds and 6 months old. Other than that we did really good and had fun. Oh, there was a limb down at the top of the hill and Sukey led everybody over to it and they all started munching on it.  Of course they have limbs in their pens right now (because a storm blew down limbs in the yard and we cut them up and put them in the goat pens) but no, the one at the top of the hill is much better.  Goats. Then I led them around up there before coming down. We saw the fox on the way down.  I thought it was a coyote at fist so I screamed at it and it didn’t even run. Just stood there and looked at me like I was a crazy woman. Then it trotted away. I applied bug spray 3 times while up there to keep the majority of the ticks and chiggers off. 


















































The super yummy limb.  

















Andi and Panda playing on a log.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Family nap time. Lol


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

In the red circle you can see the fox’s ears.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Some random pics from the past couple weeks. 
















































Camouflage!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Panda had accidentally jumped into the open feed bins thinking they were shut.

































That’s all folks!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Sounds like a fun walk! Love all the pictures! I think it must be so fun to be able to pet your cows like that. Wish ours would let us do that, but they just prefer whatever food we have.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

It is fun! With the cows I used to have in TX I started when they were babies and would separate from the mama for a few mins and pet them and then let them go again and as they got older I would offer feed and then they’d get to where I could pet them without food.


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

She’s 30 pounds that would have been bad good job and I loved the picks those Logs make the goats look small I specially love the photo of that chicken


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Thank you! Glad you liked the pics! Lol, that chicken’s name is Oddball. When we ordered the chicks she was an extra that we didn’t order. She’s goofy.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Lucky goats with all that green yummy stuff on their walk. Happy walk 😊


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)




----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Boer Mama said:


> Lucky goats with all that green yummy stuff on their walk. Happy walk


It was happy! I was very surprised the boys did so well around the girls until the very end.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

KY Goat Girl said:


> It was happy! I was very surprised the boys did so well around the girls until the very end.


They were distracted by all the adventure 😅


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Boer Mama said:


> They were distracted by all the adventure


Probably. They don’t get out of the buck pen very often now. I want to start taking them all up the hill more often. Only reason I haven’t been doing so is because of ticks and chiggers. I applied bug spray 3 times and so far I have no bites. In the winter I’ll be taking them up there almost everyday because there won’t be ticks or super high grass.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks for sharing, enjoyed all of them.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

Love all your pics! Your mini Nubians ears are so cute 😆


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Thank you!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

So many good photos! Your goats all look super healthy! That white cow is so beautiful. I can't get enough of her. It is a her right? 🙃


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Thank you! Yep, that’s Rose. Due to calve soonish. She gave us a false alarm two nights ago.  She’s a FF so not sure if her udder will grow a lot before or after. So far only her teats are getting a little bigger. Her belly looks lower than it was last week for sure. Hopefully she will have a cute mini me on the ground soon! The bull is full British White so there’s a very good chance of the calf looking like her!


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Can’t wait!! Keep us posted!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

KY Goat Girl said:


> Thank you! Yep, that’s Rose. Due to calve soonish. She gave us a false alarm two nights ago.  She’s a FF so not sure if her udder will grow a lot before or after. So far only her teats are getting a little bigger. Her belly looks lower than it was last week for sure. Hopefully she will have a cute mini me on the ground soon! The bull is full British White so there’s a very good chance of the calf looking like her!


Is she just a beef cow or is there milking in her future?


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

She’s a beef breed. We _could_ milk her but she’s the only cow we have that won’t even sniff our hand.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Took just the girls plus Millie (LGD) and Milo (cat) on the hill again today. 








You can see Millie scouting ahead. 
































Millie chose a spot where she could see me and the goats while I stood and watched the goats browse. 
















Ever since Spotty died Panda has been shadowing Sukey. Here she is trying to look epic like Sukey.  
















Millie doing her job.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

This is a favorite spot of everyone’s. Only Andi, Sukey, and Millie have been there before. Andi was the queen of the rock outcrop today. 

















Going back down 









Stopping for a snack of wild chamomile.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

That’s so fun 🤩 your goats are lucky 😂🥰. It’s been so dry here a lot of my goats pasture has died or been stunted I still have enough tho especially since I sold several goats early this year and didn’t keep very many babies lol


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

It’s all so Beautiful no dead grass lol! The photos are amazing and I love the amazing places you and your goats go you have a Beautiful lot


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Thank y’all! There is dead grass. Lol Most of the green is from the side of the hill where there’s tons of trees so it stays wetter and cooler there.


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Ok stay safe every body hope everyone’s plants don’t die or animals


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

Haha mine won’t! Most of mine need to go on a diet 😬 had somebody looking at the goats and they asked me when my goats were going to have babies and I had to tell them nobody is pregnant yet 🤦🏻‍♀️😂😝


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

My mom is always telling me how pregnant everybody looks. I’m like, no one is pregnant! I am in the process of trying to get my Nubian bred.  The boys are a little too small. Plus I can’t ever tell if she’s actually in heat because she LOVES them so often and it doesn’t line up with an actual heat schedule. She is 1/4 Boer and I’m like 80% sure she isn’t a seasonal breeder.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

😂 who are you going to breed her to? I’m dreading breeding season 😅 I usually have them kid in March so it won’t be to much longer for me 😂


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I wanted to use Heath but the I just put her in the pen with both of the boys because it really doesn’t matter who breeds her. Just whoever us able to do the deed. 
Heath


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

He’s a handsome guy 😍


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Lol hope you get her Bred


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Sukey is such a pretty color. Do you know what it's called?


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Thank y’all! 

@MellonFriend No. I need to get good pictures and ask CountyLineAcres. Sometimes she looks tan, sometimes cream, sometimes a “strawberry roan”.  I don’t know. Her daddy was white with creamy highlights (Boer/Nubian) and her mama was brown with a white band and black highlights (Nubian). I don’t know where old pictures of her parents would be at because we had those goats like 10 years ago.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

You have so.many beautiful animals. I love your pictures.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree ☝


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

I also agree


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Beautiful place you got there!!
Lovely pictures! 😎 ☀ 🌳 🐐 💕


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

We missed you


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

☝😊


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Tanya said:


> We missed you


Me? Or Madhouse?


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

KY Goat Girl said:


> Me? Or Madhouse?


I think YOU! It’s your thread!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)




----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

MadHouse said:


> I think YOU! It’s your thread!


Oh.  I was confused since I haven’t been gone for long periods of time at all.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

I love the first cat pic 😂. Your goats look so hood!


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Awww


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)




----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)




----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I haven’t shared much about the goings on here lately. I’ve been busy with school the past few weeks plus planning and replanning breedings. Lol I sold Heath, my oldest buck, last week. We went to a home 10 mins from me. 








Last pic before he left. lol


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Pretty goats and sunset!
You can tell they absolutely ever get any treats whatsoever 🤣
Looks like orange peels are a hit! Yay!

did @Doe C Doe boers! buy Heath? 🤔🤣😂


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Oh yes! I starve them.  I’m a mean mama.  Jk they are spoiled rotten. 

No she didn’t. Another neighbor did that I hadn’t met before she contacted me through Craigslist. Lol


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

I should have tho 😂


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I love your pictures. The goats all are getting along really well it looks like!
Your scenery and sunset are so beautiful!
And the cows too!

Congrats on selling Heath, and now you could even go and visit him if you wanted to.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

MadHouse said:


> I love your pictures. The goats all are getting along really well it looks like!
> Your scenery and sunset are so beautiful!
> And the cows too!
> 
> Congrats on selling Heath, and now you could even go and visit him if you wanted to.


Thank you! The goats do get along good now. Bobby and Maverick get along even better without Heath which is really nice. They don’t push me around now.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

MadHouse said:


> I love your pictures. The goats all are getting along really well it looks like!
> Your scenery and sunset are so beautiful!
> And the cows too!
> 
> Congrats on selling Heath, and now you could even go and visit him if you wanted to.


I hinted


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Love ❤


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Most of the goat pictures were them stretching up for treats or trying to see what you might have so I figured you probably gave them goodies once in awhile 😉


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

😁


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Aww they all look great! So happy! And CLEAN!!!! OMG, our goats are all filthy right now. The does have their favorite dirt spots and I seriously think they go back there and roll around lol. One doe that sleeps in the barn at night with her buddy ALWAYS lays in pee - I clean it EVERY day and she is still a mess lol. The buck is in rut and nasty, and the little guys love their dirt spots too. Pat them and see the dust roll lol


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Mine aren’t as clean as they look  It’s just their colors hiding it


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

I was thinking the same, how clean and tidy the goat looked 😂. Also the pretty blue eyes matching the collars.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Aw, thanks! I make my own collars and like to get colors to match the goat.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Oh I just realized that Ginger, the gold doe, is wearing her old nylon collar in most of those pics. Lol I made her a new one after I took all those pics.


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

KY Goat Girl said:


> Oh I just realized that Ginger, the gold doe, is wearing her old nylon collar in most of those pics. Lol I made her a new one after I took all those pics.


😂. The collars and the goats are still pretty. I like the ones you made.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Thanks!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

I think dust baths must help them with flies. Mine like to paw up the driveway where they bed down into a nice soft powder. I can’t wear Sandals going down it or powder puffs up on my feet and ankles 🙄

I definitely feel the need for more gravel to be brought in or we’ll have a swampy muddy driveway this winter!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)




----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Love it when they stick there tongues out. I’ve got 1 doe who does a tongue flicking/ licking out in anticipation of her orange peels 😂


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

The many faces of GingerSnap. She wanted what I had in my hand. 🤫🤫🤫 I didn’t actually have anything.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Deep and wide, deep and wide, there are babies growing there inside. Lol
















Chickens started laying last week! 








Bobby went to a friend’s house on Sunday so Maverick could stay with the girls and I wouldn’t have to worry about Bobby being alone. 
















I milked Bessie on Sunday morning. 33 degrees out


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

I can’t believe you - who lives in the south- have been colder than we have up here!
We’re set at mid 70’s for highs and upper 40’s for lows still… we hardly ever get ‘fall’ weather and it’s been beautiful out! Except for really needing a good soaking rain. Lol


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Boer Mama said:


> I can’t believe you - who lives in the south- have been colder than we have up here!
> We’re set at mid 70’s for highs and upper 40’s for lows still… we hardly ever get ‘fall’ weather and it’s been beautiful out! Except for really needing a good soaking rain. Lol


Right?! Our weather has been crazy!








This is our forecast but we were colder last week. It came on us so suddenly that me, who loves wearing shorts in 10 degree weather, has been freezing.  I’m not used to the fall/winter weather yet


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

Does my Mav smell as bad as Bobby? 😂. If so I can smell him through the phone. Gin is so cute ☺ ( and Sukey Pookey )


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Mav doesn’t smell as bad as Bobby  It’s nice only having one buck right now. Lol Things are much calmer without Bobby here.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute 😊


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Gingersnap is a beauty. Your lovelies are adorable 🥰


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Thank you!  Ginger has the goofiest personality lol


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Today was Mr. Brewster’s birthday! 7 years old!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

KY Goat Girl said:


> View attachment 239795
> 
> Today was Mr. Brewster’s birthday! 7 years old!


I love Brewster so much 😍. His pig noises are my fav 🤣


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Happy birthday, Mr. Brewster!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Happy Birthday Brewster- hope you got something fun to chew on! 🎉💕🎊


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Happy belated Birthday, Brewster! 🥳 What a good boy, posing for the picture. 

Is he a French bulldog or a Boston terrier?


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Boston terrier


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy birthday Brewster.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BREWSTER...from Loki


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Moers kiko boars said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY BREWSTER...from Loki
> View attachment 239803


Aww! Brewster says thank you! Lol I love seeing pics of your Boston(s)


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

And thank you everyone else! Brewster had a good birthday and got all kinds of treats (including a tiny nibble of brownie )


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

KY Goat Girl said:


> Boston terrier


He is so cute. 🥰


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

He is a super handsome guy! Happy birthday


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww 😊


----------

